# AUO to mass produce various sized 3D 4Kx2K TV panels by early 2013



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigiTimes


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This should be very interesting battle in the near future.

Which product would be best to purchase -- 4Kx2K or OLED TVs? 

Both will be very pricey but for those who can afford, which would be the better to get?

Will there be a combined 4Kx2K/OLED TV eventually? Would it be better to wait for that one or will that be so far in the future that it isn't worth waiting for?


----------

